# the ratties free time pics



## xkawx (Sep 26, 2007)

misty-blue and bella








bella








misty-blue








badger








lance (lance is my baby!)








the girls just woken up misty-blue and bella








and a very awake bella but a still sleepy misty-blue


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

aweh. they are cuties. They look so cute when they just wake up lol


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Aww!


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2008)

That one looks like a wolf! So cute!


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

You have HUSKIES!!!! I love Huskie rats.

-Rozaylia


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

They are all beyond gorgeous.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Why in the world are you keeping the poor things on hay? That isn't appropriate bedding under any circumstances.


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

adorable pics! =]


----------



## xkawx (Sep 26, 2007)

"Why in the world are you keeping the poor things on hay? That isn't appropriate bedding under any circumstances."

thats what they were using in the pet shop where i got them. i dont know what else is suitable then if this isnt.
i know in the uk you can get sort if thick tissue stuff but i cant find it out here anywhere.
can you suggest anything that would be better? 
i really didnt know that hay was bad for them? is it?


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I know I wouldn't keep mine on it. It doesn't absorb urine AT ALL for one, and from what I hear it molds easily. Yesterday's News [it's a cat litter but functions as rat litter just as well] or even Carefresh, any sort of paper or aspen [pellet especially] would be great, but never ever pine or cedar.


----------



## xkawx (Sep 26, 2007)

actually now you mention it, the cages do smell more since i have been using it.
i was using these little wood pellet things before but then i started to litter train them so i put those pellets in their toilet instead as i read somewhere not to have the same flooring in the cage as the toilet.
hmmm im gonna have to do some jigging about with their stuff then me thinks.


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

I kept my first two rats on timothy hay before I knew better. It was for about a month. It didn't cause any health problems and they really liked it, it was just poor at absorbing, and it is a bit dusty, but so is Carefresh. I had to change it often...every few days. I really doubt that it has caused yours any harm so far.

My rats love shredded brown paper or soy ink newspaper as bedding. It is cheap, easy, dust-free, and absorbent. It does not control odor like store-bought beddings such as Yesterday's News, but I have eight boys and have to change the bedding every few days anyway, so in the end it all works out.

Anyway...what a pretty assortment of coat colors your rats have! I have never seen a husky or a himi/siamese in person. Berkshires are the common type around here it seems, or mismarked hoodeds.


----------



## xkawx (Sep 26, 2007)

ok im gonna shop around for some better bedding for them then.
i never know what markings my ratties have, im not very good at knowing what markings are called what, lol.
thanks for the bedding advice guys.


----------

